# My backs killing!!!



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

lately my back is hurting when I get home and in the morning anybody know of any good exercises to strengthen my lower back:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Lay flat on the ground face down. Then do what I call a reverse sit up and hold it for 10 seconds the relax, rinse and repeat. This strengthens the lombardo<sp?> muscles. Them are the two big muscles that start from your shoulders down to your lower back.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got the same thing going on right now. I had a physical therapist tell me it is stomach muscle excercises. Not abs, but the ones around your side. That and good orthodics in your boots help, especially for long days on concrete.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yep, change your shoes. wear tennis shoes for awhile


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*My backs killing me*

Get really good shoes to work, walk and stand makes a world of difference however it can be expensive.

I had back surgery and I also see a chiropractor. Put both hands on your hips and move your belly forward.

Another really good exercise is to get down on all fours and left your right leg back and your left arm forward at the same time then do the same with your left leg and right arm.

Lay on your back and do leg lifts six inches off the ground and hold it for a few seconds.

While on your back bring your knees to your chest and hold it for a few seconds.

These simple exercises seem to help me more than others exercises.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do have arch supports in my boots (flat feet) with out them my back does start to hurt.

My dad used to complain about a bad back for years. One day his truck broke down so it was in the shop and he was using the old beater as a spare. During the time he used the beater his back started to feel better. What he figured out was the beater's seat was in good shape, where as his every day van the seat had a hole in it so he was sitting lopsided. It was not a big hole, just enough wear on it to make him sit funny and it started to bother his back from unconsciously trying to sit normal. He put a seat cushin in the every day driver and problem solved.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

If you carry a "big wallet" try losing some of the "stuff" or not carrying it. I used to carry one that looked like a stuffed elephant, switched to a small wallet and my problems went away.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> If you carry a "big wallet" try losing some of the "stuff" or not carrying it. I used to carry one that looked like a stuffed elephant, switched to a small wallet and my problems went away.


My friend had this same issue. So when he sits for any period of time he will put his wallet in his front pocket. But since work has been lacking this has not been much of an issue any more.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

lose weight. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

for real we had a long chat a few months ago about wore out backs and other parts but tonight my head is wore out, tonight and I cant remember why? I used to carry a big wallet to the silver star casino but came out with a very slim wallet best part of the casinos was the spa and massages http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/plumbing-career-damage-9284/ http://www.plumbingzone.com/f11/back-pains-1270/


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Tell doctor you need a script for vicodin....lol . Doc told me to do sit ups and stregthen your stomach muscles.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

I have my 5 year old walk on my back.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

BigD said:


> lately my back is hurting when I get home and in the morning anybody know of any good exercises to strengthen my lower back:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



I'll trade you for my aching shoulder. Even swap for a week. Same pain, different location. Just need a change of venue


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

my back ain't no better from last week, I have not been taking the Lor-tabs. I been sober for 18 years and I don't need that! :no: I went back to work Friday and working by myself feels like I strained it again, running the K750 with 3/4 cable. Hell loading and unloading is the problem. Man I Need A HELPER. :furious:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> my back ain't no better from last week, I have not been taking the Lor-tabs. I been sober for 18 years and I don't need that! :no: I went back to work Friday and working by myself feels like I strained it again, running the K750 with 3/4 cable. Hell loading and unloading is the problem. Man I Need A HELPER. :furious:


If you tolerate advil or alieve thats what I would take. Take them for a week or two even if your back starts to feel better. 
Alternate MOIST heat and ice packs every 15 minutes several times a day.

Dont lift over 40lbs for a while and if you need to lose weight do it. Get some cushioned shoes and dont put your wallet in your back pocket.....bad for the sciatic nerve that runs down the back of your leg.

Sleep on your side with a pillow between your knees. In the mornings before you get out of bed....bring your knees up to your chest and hold for a few seconds and release....do that several times before even getting out of bed.

Go to the DR. if the pain gets intense or persists for over a couple weeks.

Most back problems can be solved with physical therapy unless you have had a traumatic injury or have degenerative disc disease.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If you tolerate advil or alieve thats what I would take. Take them for a week or two even if your back starts to feel better.
> Alternate MOIST heat and ice packs every 15 minutes several times a day.
> 
> Dont lift over 40lbs for a while and if you need to lose weight do it. Get some cushioned shoes and dont put your wallet in your back pocket.....bad for the sciatic nerve that runs down the back of your leg.
> ...


 Comprehensive TM. I was going to say give the back a rest if possible and heat. 
My dad used to do the knees to the chest and I find that better than bending up on your stomach like someone said. That one aggrivated mine when I had a problem years ago. The wallet is true but I still keep it in the back..but you are right.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Comprehensive TM. I was going to say give the back a rest if possible and heat.
> My dad used to do the knees to the chest and I find that better than bending up on your stomach like someone said. That one aggrivated mine when I had a problem years ago. The wallet is true but I still keep it in the back..but you are right.


I went through 3 months of physical therapy back in the mid 90's.......I took anti-inflamatories for a year.

The pain felt like someone had stuffed a softball into the small of my back when I sat down.....after a few minutes of sitting i would get what felt like electric shocks down my sciatic nerve. It was a rough year.....no real problems since,but I take care of it.

If my back starts to hurt I will take anti-inflamatories for atleast a week....several times a day. 

Somtimes it takes up to a month to get the full benefit of the anti-inflamatories. Healing happens much quicker if you can reduce the internal swelling.

Speaking of back problems.....Its time for me to get new shoes for work....I replace them every 2-3 months. Even tho the shoe still looks good the cushion is worn out.....I can wear add on cushions in my shoes or it makes my feet hurt. Proper fitting shoes is MUST.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mine feels better laying in the fetal position, with legs to chest. I think my biggest problem is not letting it get better before irritating it again. I am in same shape today as last Tuesday. The heating pad seems to feel better.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> Mine feels better laying in the fetal position, with legs to chest. I think my biggest problem is not letting it get better before irritating it again. I am in same shape today as last Tuesday. The heating pad seems to feel better.


Use moist heat or your pissing in the wind.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I was talking to a local rooter in the grocery store and he said that he was in a lot of pain because of his back. "Did you take some ibuprofen?" No. Not yet. 

"And all I did," he said, "Was just reach for something small . . ."

That's very common - but he didn't hurt his back reaching. He had already strained small muscles in his back and then when he leaned over it was the straw that broke the camel's back. Lifting those machines in and out of the truck is strenuous. Ditto dragging them up and down stairs. 

My back aches often enough. Usually, a little ibuprofen is all it needs for me to be able to sleep. But you have to be careful with that, too. I only use it when I absolutely think it will help because it'll wreck your guts.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*1234*

you need to go to the ridgid drain cleaning forum. there are enumerable folks there with really, really bad backs, that use those 9000 lb machines all day no problem. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Join a gym, and start a good weight lifting program. Strengthening all you muscles, and then you won't put unecessary strain on your back.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Often back pain is caused by weak abs. Work those out and it may go away in a few days.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I went through 3 months of physical therapy back in the mid 90's.......I took anti-inflamatories for a year.
> 
> The pain felt like someone had stuffed a softball into the small of my back when I sat down.....after a few minutes of sitting i would get what felt like electric shocks down my sciatic nerve. It was a rough year.....no real problems since,but I take care of it.
> 
> ...


mine feels like a knife in my lower back and then a sharp pain going through my butt-h_ _e, hurts like hell.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dips and curls*



tnoisaw said:


> Often back pain is caused by weak abs. Work those out and it may go away in a few days.


I have gone through the same thing too....

I go see a chirporactor a couple of times of month ...
will do plumbing work for back adjustments


I have a peice of work out equipment bolted to the side of my house....so whenever my lower or center back flares up I go out and do some dips on it ...
that pulls my center back area and pulls 
my lower back into place... 

 I just have to do about 5 minutes worth and it all goes away...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*my backs killing*

Heat feels good with a back injury however it swells and irritates the area inflaming the muscles. Use ice to control the swelling. If you really want to know the proper exercises to use with a bad back go to a physical therapist and have him or her give you the exercises on paper.

If it goes away in a couple of weeks it is a muscle problem holding the disc in place. I am going to look for the dvd that I have on a disc slippage and try to post it here. The fetal position may feel good however that is not the best position. Remember there is jell between the discs and if you do have a slipped disc you could be pushing jell out of its position. Once it is out there is little to be done to make it right. The best thing to do is get an x-ray or mri and have a doctor or specialist determine the best avenue. It costs money however it is better than finding out when you are much older. I listened to friends and chiropractors and eventually had to have back surgery in 2007. Not a fun surgery and one that has limitations on the person having the surgery.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ibuprophen and a ColPac 11 X 21...

Followed up to a visit to my favorite Chiropractor...


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

some good info guys, was gonna go back to doctor today, but was loaded with work right before school opens in 2 weeks. It has felt better today though.
Thanks, it was to hot to even complain about my back. 109 where I was in Alabama today.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I can't even get to the strength building phase until I get rid of the pain. So I ordered one of these. A friend of mine, who is a PT says this, strectching and stomach muscle excercises will help. So I guess for an hour a day after work, I'll go in the basement and be a friggan bat. Hope it works.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Drink about 3 or 4 beers real fast, right before you get on it:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Drink about 3 or 4 beers real fast, right before you get on it:thumbsup:


Will you pick some lottery numbers for me, because that is exactly what I was thinking.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

BigD said:


> lately my back is hurting when I get home and in the morning anybody know of any good exercises to strengthen my lower back:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
with a name like BigD you prolly just need to loose weight and workout a lil bit. or whatever


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, I just got the upside down apparatus. Been hanging for a 1/2 hour. I have to admit, the back feels a little better. I,m going to do a controlled test over the next month. If you give a crap, I'll keep you posted. If not glaze right over these post's.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

lead ,how is back today after upside down thing?


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

It is time consuming, and costs a bit of money to get, but P90X. it works. had a couple of back injuries before I got on it, but the workouts cover everything. Just my two bits, for what its worth.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

waldrop said:


> lead ,how is back today after upside down thing?


 You know, I've been useing it every night for 20 mins. I started wearing a backbrace under my work shirt, and Damn if it ain't working. I'm at the point now where I can do strength training, and conditioning. I don't know, that damn thing seems to work for me. I get on it and hang, and almost immedietly feel better. I loaded, unloaded, and installed 3, 1 piece fiberglass tub shower units today, by my self. Not a spot of pain. Not sure if it's a placibo effect , or if it's really doing something, but I don't care, I feel great.


----------

